# Sliding Door Panel of Caravan 2005



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Before you take it apart, make sure parts are available. My daughter had a small accident with hers about 6 weeks ago. It took 3 weeks for the shop to find parts. Her Caravan is also a 2005. Because of the economy and Chrysler's problems, they are not making many repair parts.


----------

